
Is the Angular Decline a Myth? - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/is-the-angular-decline-a-myth-e4cf563b72d6
======
mch82
It seems like Google gets more use out of Polymer. Last I read, Polymer is
used for the Google I/O site, the YouTube interface, and some other projects.
The list of Google projects built with Angular seems shorter or less
important. Does anyone else get that impression?

[http://todomvc.com](http://todomvc.com) is a nice way to compare different
approaches to a simple To Do list app, which is a nice reference for lots of
small user base internal web apps businesses make. Not everyone needs to make
Facebook, YouTube, or Gmail.

------
emmawatson8855
Thanks for share

